# IWB for sig p232?



## rasgun (Mar 13, 2007)

i have a sig p232 and have been carrying IWB with a bottom of the line galco clip holster for a while now. the holster is comfortable, but even with lots of practice i don't feel like i can draw it effectively if a crucial situation were to arise. the gun has a very hard time coming out of the holster unless i use an extremely jerky and untamed motion (which is not good). i tried using my dad's standard uncle mike's IWB (he uses it for a snubby) and the gun draws very smooth and easy but when i move with it on i feel like the gun could fall out at any moment. i found the same results with other uncle mike's holsters i have tried.

since no p232 IWB holsters are commonly in stock at any gun stores near me i do not have the option of trying them on. i am looking for suggestions that will allow me to draw easier while reasonably securing the pistol.

i am looking for a specific holster (ie: make and model) that someone here uses or has used, and not just a company name. also, i think i would prefer leather snaps instead of a plastic clip.

thanks in advance


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I would reccomend upgrading to a Galco Steerhide/horsehide holster. If you are going to carry often you may fin a more ridgid formed holster to your liking. I would recomend the USA http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterG3.asp?ProductID=1753&GunID=155 for the SIG. I use it for a Colt Combat Commander in an apendix carry. Very effective.

I am biased when it comes to Galco Products.


----------

